
Abandoning Android: A Series, Part 12 – Apple’s Failure - dacodanelson
https://medium.com/macoclock/abandoning-android-a-series-part-12-victorious-androids-734f2b927975
======
dacodanelson
If anyone's looking for the meat of this one, it's the second half, in
relation to the App Library feature. As it turns out, all the things the App
Library is supposed to improve, it just reinforces.

